# BBC Article About Person With ME - Six Years In Bed



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

BBC article about person with ME - Six Years in Bed http://www.bbc.co.uk/insideout/east/index.shtml(Scroll down to the third story on the page)


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

ohmigod 6 yrs in bed!! wow.. i read in a book recently about a lady who was ill (this was in 1960) anyways the doc came out and told her not to get up until he returned, anyway he didnt return and she stayed in bed for 11 yrs. imagine anything so stupid!


----------



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

One should be able to watch this (or download it for later) at:http://www.sicknote.org.uk/insideout.wmvIt's 18MB.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

tk,Thanks for that link! I downloaded it, and watched it just now. Truly an amazing story, and an inspriational girl. I could hear my own sentiments echo so clearly in her words. I thoroughly enjoyed that.Joolie, I'm not sure I understood your post, but I'm assuming you definitely don't mean that someone who is disabled and bed bound is stupid.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

m&m of course im not referring that J is disabled and hes not stupid, i meant it was stupid of the doctor, if i have offended you im sorry, it certainly was not my aim to do so..


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Nope, no offense taken. Just wanted to clarify for other members! Please keep visiting our forum!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

thanks m&m glad we got that cleared id never take the mickey out of a disabled person, ill keep visiting..


----------

